# Central Maryland Beekeepers Association (CMBA) taken over by extreme alarmists



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

I have been a member of CMBA for the last 2 years. This year I may back out. 

The title of an email that came to me on March 22 (and I presume to all CMBA members): "Deliver the message to Obama: save bees now". 
The first line: "This comes from a Smart on Pesticides coalition member, Friends of the Earth, with a call to participate in a national call in tomorrow!"

"We urgently need to ramp up pressure on the Obama administration to do the right thing for bees and our food system. Call President Obama’s office MONDAY to deliver this message. It’s easy, we’ll patch you straight through.

Call details:" 

I have omitted the phone number that they gave.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

If you don't like how things are going be sure and participate in club elections. Better yet, run for president yourself.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

May want to make sure it actually came from Association leadership and not just an ordinary member who hit the almighty "Reply All" button.


----------



## NCBeekeeper (Apr 4, 2013)

Don't really see a issue with it. Seen it on Facebook... Scrolled right past it. You can easily delete the emails and its behind you. Never met 2 beekeepers that do and think the same. 

Really if you want to call then call... If not delete it. Its just information. I do believe there is some truth to both sides of the argument. However our future generations will only know the truth.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

GaSteve said:


> May want to make sure it actually came from Association leadership and not just an ordinary member who hit the almighty "Reply All" button.


It is from the (CMBA) association. I have been reading a lot about pesticides (including neonics) and GMO's, and see conflicting information; all I conclude at this point is that these are complicated issues, and draconian measures are not called for.

My main irritation is that I was under the impression that this organization was largely for hobbyists, and did not have an axe to grind. By joining the association I did not solicit such a charged e-mail as I received. 

NC, you are right; time to move on.


----------

